# Repair Of A Huanyang Vfd



## HMF (Oct 21, 2016)

If you have one of these, you need to see this video:


----------



## HMF (Oct 21, 2016)

And more general:


----------



## Joe in Oz (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks for including my crappy video (the last one).
As an addendum, I eventually and with input from others figured out how to have two different deceleration ramps! One for gently slowing down (I used 2 seconds) and one for emergency stopping (you know, sleeve caught in chuck kind of emergency :0 ) which I set to 0.1 seconds. This seems to be the limit for this VFD - motor combination.
My lathe will stop in less than one revolution when not cutting with this setting. When cutting it stops effectively instantly, usually chipping the tool edge - but if it was a real emergency, who cares?
Anyway, the trick is to set the emergency deceleration ramp as 'decel ramp 1' and normal stopping as 'decel ramp 2'. Acelleration for both accel ramp 1 and 2 are identical at 5 seconds in my case.
The connections and parameter settings are listed here:


----------

